# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ο νέος μου φίλος ο Μπάτζι!

## panteraz

Καταρχήν γεια σας! Είμαι ο Αντώνης.

Χθες που είχα γενέθλια μια φίλη μου (κτηνίατρος) μου έκανε δώρο έναν παπαγαλάκο! Είναι ένας πανέμορφος budgie και τον φωνάζω και Μπάτζι.

Χθες ήταν λίγο τρομαγμένος αλλά το πρωί με ξύπνησε με το να κελαηδάει. Πριν λίγο τον έβγαλα έξω από το κλουβί και στην αρχή πέταξε λίγο δεξιά αριστερά και κουτουλούσε (   :sad:  ) στους τοίχους. Τώρα τον έχω ακόμα έξω και κάθετε στο καλοριφέρ ήσυχος πολύ. Διάβασα αρκετά πράγματα εδώ μέσα. 

Η φίλη μου μου είπε οτι τους τον χάρισε κάποιος γιατί τον βαρέθηκε και ότι είναι 4 μηνών.

Θα ηθελά πραγματικά να με βοηθήσετε με τις προτάσεις σας και τις γνώσεις σας να τον μεγαλώσω όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και να γίνουμε φίλοι.

----------


## Anna

Καλώς τον δέχτηκες!Είναι αρχή ακόμα και είναι λογικό να φοβάται αλλά με τον καιρό θα συνηθίσει.Όταν θα εξοικιωθεί πια πλήρως με την παρουσία σου τότε θα ξεκινήσεις την εκπαίδευση.Επίσης να προσέξεις πολύ τη διατροφή του και να του δίνεις φρούτα και λαχανικά.Βάλτου και μερικά παιχνιδάκια για να παίζει.  ::  Δεν φαίνεται πάντος να είναι τόσο μικρό...

----------


## budgiefun

Καλωσόρισες Αντώνη εσύ και ο μπάτζι σου. Είναι πολύ νωρίς  για πτήσεις και γενικά εκπαίδευση θα χρειαστεί αρκετός καιρός για να συνηθίσει εσένα και το νέο του περιβάλλον. Βλέπω όμως οτι έχεις πολύ όρεξη και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα καταφέρεις να αποκτήσεις μια πολύ καλή σχέση μαζί του. Ως αρχή πειραματίσου με τι μπορεί να λατρεύει σαν τροφή για να χρησιμοποιήσεις μετέπειτα στην διαδικασία της εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες Αντώνη! Όμορφος ο Μπάτζι  ::  
Δυστυχώς τον έβγαλες πολύ νωρίς για πτήση... Ο "κανόνας" είναι ότι πρέπει το πουλί πρώτα να συνηθίσει το νέο σπίτι, τον νέο ιδιοκτήτη, τις μυρωδιές και τους ήχους, κ μετά να ανοίξει η πόρτα. Αλλιώς το αποτέλεσμα είναι κουτουλήματα σε τοίχους που μπορεί να είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα.

Βάλε τον άμεσα στο κλουβί, δίνε του λιχουδιές έξω από τα κάγκελα ή και μέσα αν δέχεται το χέρι χωρίς να πανικοβάλλεται, και δώσε του χρόνο! Χρειάζεται υπομονή! Θυμήσου ότι άλλαξε περιβάλλοντα ήδη κάποιες φορές, και πρέπει να ηρεμήσει τώρα.

Μόλις αρχίσει να δέχεται την παρουσία σου με εμπιστοσύνη, τότε μόνο άρχισε την οποιαδήποτε εκπαίδευση. Αλλιώς, το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι ένας Μπάτζι που θα σε φοβάται γιατί μπορεί να σε έχει συνδυάσει με το κυνηγητό στο δωμάτιο ή την έξοδο από το κλουβί χωρίς να το θέλει το πουλάκι  ::  

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## vicky_ath

Συμφωνω με τα οσα ειπαν τα παιδια πιο πανω!Να συμπληρωσω παντως οτι το πουλακι δεν ειναι σιγουρα 4 μηνων!

----------


## elena1996

Καλως ηρθες Αντωνη στο φορουμ μας και καλη διαμονη!!!  ::   ::  ......Πολυ γλυκουλης ο Μπατζι,να σου ζησει!!!!  ::   ::   ::  ......Οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια,σιγα σιγα,ολα θα γινουν!!!Καλυτερα η εκπαιδευση να γινει πιο ομαλα και σταδιακα!!!!!Να χαιρεσαι και παλι τον καινουργιο φιλαρακο σου!!!  ::   ::

----------


## panteraz

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας!!! Έχετε δίκιο πολύ νωρίς τον έβγαλα. Αλλά δεν θα ξαναγίνει. Του πήρα μπανάνες αλλά δεν τρώει. ΘΑ δοκιμάσω και άλλες λιχουδιές. Την μπανάνα να του την δίνω με το χέρι η να την κρεμάσω (όπως και έκανα) στο κλουβί;

Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ξέρω;

----------


## elena1996

Και τα 2.Βασικα,για να τον εκπαιδευσεις ειναι καλυτερο να τον ταϊζεις απο το χερι σου,απλα αν δεν μπορεσεις 1-2 μερες π.χ. να ασχοληθεις μαζι του μην το αφησεις νηστικο....Επισης μπορεις να του δινεις μηλο,αγγουρι,μαρουλι,καροτ  ,αυγο(βρασμενο καλα καλα με το τσοφλι),κ.α.....Ακομη,σε περιπτωση που δεν το γνωριζεις υπαρχουν μερικες τροφες(π.χ. αβοκαντο,τροφες που περιεχουν αλατι και ζαχαρη,σοκολατα,γαλακτοκομ  ικα εκτος γιαουρτιου και τα κουκουτσια)που ειναι τοξικες(αν εχω ξεχασει καποια διορθωστε με).Επισης μπορεις να του δινει και κεχρι,ειναι πολυ χρησιμο στο θεμα της εκπαιδευσης.Αν εχεις καποιες αλλες αποριες πανω στο θεμα της διατροφης,ανοιξε θεμα στην ενοτητα ''Διατροφη''.  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Όπως είπε και η Έλενα, ΠΑΝΤΑ να υπάρχει το μπωλ με την τροφή του (σπόροι) στο κλουβί, και δίνε του αυτό που προτιμάει πιο πολύ για να το προσεγγίσεις. Δηλαδή δίνε πχ ηλιόσπορους έξω από το κλουβί, κρατώντας ακίνητο το χέρι μέχρι να πλησιάσει και να τον πάρει. Αν δεν πλησιάζει, σταματάς και το κάνεις κάποιες ώρες μετά, κάθε μέρα το ίδιο. Αν είναι τόσο φοβισμένο ώστε να μην πλησιάζει ενώ είσαι εκτός κλουβιού, φαντάσου πόσο θα φοβηθεί αν βάλεις και το χέρι μέσα!

----------


## panteraz

Πωπω! Το μεσημεράκι έτρωγε ψωμί (πολύσπορο) από το χέρι μου. Αλλά δεν πήγαινε μόνος του. Έπρεπε να του το βάλω κοντά. Σιγά σιγά θα με μάθει μωρέ. Πάντως το απογέυμα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ παιχνιδιάρης. Έπαιζε μέσα στο κλουβί και έκανε βόλτες. του ακουμπούσα από έξω τα πόδια και δεν φοβόταν καθόλου. Τώρα όμως (πήγα δουλειά-γύρισα) κάθετε στο αγαπημένο του σημείο ακίνητος. Κοιμότσαν;

Χρειάζεται να ξέρω κάτι άλλο για την φροντίδα του; Να αγοράσω τίποτα; Θέλει φως; Τι παιχνίδια; 

Έχω πολλές απορίες σόρρυ!!!   :: 

υ.γ. Ενώ τρώει σποράκια, νερό δεν τον έχω δει να πίνει ποτε! Δεν πίνουν συχνά;

----------


## Antigoni87

Για κάθε απορία άνοιξε νέο θέμα, για να φανούν χρήσιμες οι απαντήσεις και σε άλλα μέλη  ::  . Εδώ μαζεμένες θα χαθούν! Πχ για το νερό ρωτάς στη διατροφή, για παιχνίδια στη διαμονή (εννοείται θέλει παιχνίδια "fullyhappy" ).

Για τον ύπνο να σου πω μόνο ότι οι παπαγάλοι παίρνουν έναν υπνάκο μες στη μέρα, οπότε ναι, μπορεί να κοιμόταν  :sleep:  .

----------


## panteraz

Πολύ ωραία. Θα ανοίξω ένα θέμα στην διατροφή.

Εδώ όμως θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο. 

ΣΚ θα παω στην ιδαίτερη πατρίδα μου την Ξάνθη. Κάνει να τον πάρω μαζί μου με το αυτοκίνητο η να τον αφήσω εδώ και να τον προσέχει η γειτόνισσα;

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα έλεγα να τον πάρεις, για να συνηθίζει στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να φεύγει πού και πού από το σπίτι. Να ξέρει ότι μπορεί να πάτε κάποια εκδρομή, να αλλάζει περιβάλλοντα. Αν είναι καρφωμένος στο σπίτι, και χρειαστεί πραγματικά κάποια στιγμή να μετακινηθεί, θα είναι αγχωτική εμπειρία γι' αυτόν!
Πολλά μέλη παίρνουν μαζί τους σε εκδρομές τα πουλάκια τους και στα περισσότερα αρέσει η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος  ::

----------


## panteraz

Θα τον πάρω λοιπόν!  "fullyhappy" 

Του πήρα από κουίκο μια ξύλινη σκαλίτσα και μια ξύλινη κούνια. Κάθετε πολύ στην κούνια αλλά από τότε παρατήρησα ότι ξύνεται αρκετά ή έστω καθαρίζεται με το ράμφος του. Μήπως έχουν κάτι; Να τα πλύνω;

----------


## demis

αν εννοεις αυτο που σκεφτομαι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει προβλημα τους αρεσει να ξυνουν του ραμφος τους σε ξυλινα αντικειμενα!!!!!

----------


## panteraz

Δεν ξύνει τα ξύλα αλλά τον εαυτό του! Το σώμα και τα φτερά του. Σαν να καθαρίζετε.

----------


## vagelis76

Αν το κάνει επίμονα και σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα,τότε δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.Θα πρέπει να δείς για τυχόν παράσιτα στα φτερά του.
Συνήθως ξύνονται(καθαρίζονται)όταν χαλαρώνουν το μεσημεράκι και το βραδάκι λίγο πριν κοιμηθούν.Αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως για όλα τα πουλιά,κάποια μπορεί να το κάνουν πιο συχνά αλλά όχι συνέχεια.
Όσο για το ταξίδι σου,δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το πάρεις μαζί σου στο αυτοκίνητο.Θα τοποθετήσεις το κλουβί στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού(αν ταξιδεύεις μόνος σου),θα το ασφαλίσεις με τη ζώνη και θα του έχεις νεράκι,τροφή και παιχνίδια να ασχολείται.Θα προσέξεις να τοποθετήσεις το κλουβί ώστε οι πατήθρες και το πουλί να είναι στην ίδια κατεύθυνση με τη κίνηση του αυτοκινήτου.Διαφορετικά αν είναι αντίθετα στη παραμικρή στροφή ή λακκούβα το πουλί θα τρομάζει και θα βάζει δύναμη στα πόδια του για να διατηρεί την ισορροπία του,με αποτέλεσμα να κουράζει τα πόδια του και να στρεσάρεται,κάτι που δε θέλουμε.
Καλό σας ταξίδι!!!!Και στο δρόμο κουβεντούλα μεταξύ σας,το απολαμβάνουν πίστεψέ με  ::

----------


## panteraz

Παιδιά ο καθρέπτης είναι υποχρεωτικός;

----------


## Antigoni87

Ποιος καθρέπτης; Του αυτοκινήτου;  ::   Στο κλουβί του παπαγάλου;  ::  
Αν μιλάς για καθρεπτάκι στο κλουβί, όχι μόνο δεν είναι απαραίτητος αλλά ίσως και επιζήμιος ψυχολογικά στο πουλί (και σωματικά αν αρχίσει να ταϊζει τον καθρέφτη, περνώντας για ταίρι το είδωλό του). Δες το ανάλογο θέμα και το συζητάμε εκεί:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3030&hilit=%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B8  %CF%81%CE%B5%CF%86%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B9

----------


## panteraz

Πωπω!!!

Είμαι τρισευτυχισμένος!!! Σήμερα κάναμε τρελή πρόοδο με τον Μπατζάκο μου!!! Τρελή όμως. Από εκεί που ήταν νευρικός με λίγο μαρούλι έγινε σκυλάκι!!

Έτρωγε από το χέρι μου, ανέβηκε στο ένα και με το άλλο του έδινα μαρούλι, βγήκε από το κλουβί μόνο και μόνο για το μαρούλι, έμαθε να ξαναμπαίνει μόνος του... Και το σημαντικότερο ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ καθόλου πλέον!!!

Είναι απίστευτο τι έκανε λίγο μαρούλι. Επίσης έχει τρελή όρεξη. 

Αχ, πολύ χαίρομαι!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## panteraz

Μήπως να μην του δίνω πολύ μαρούλι; Γιατί άρχισε να κάνει διαφορετικά κακάκια. Βέβαια πριν έτρωγε μόνο σπόρους αλλά δεν ξέρω. Λέω μήπως το πολύ μαρούλι του κάνει κακό.

Καλύτερα μήπως να τον εκπαιδεύω με κεχρί;

Πάντως τα πάμε πάρα πολύ καλά πλέον. Αν και πολλές φορές όταν δεν έχω μαρούλι και βάζω το χέρι μέσα επιτιθεται!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Antigoni87

Το μαρούλι δεν έχει τόσα πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά! Σίγουρα δεν κάνει κακό (εκτός αν υπερβάλλουμε και δίνουμε συνέχεια) αλλά δεν προσφέρει και πολλά. Επίσης, όποτε έχω δώσει μαρούλι στο κοκατίλ μου, οι κουτσουλιές του είναι μεγαλύτερες, σκούρες πράσινες και ελάχιστα πιο υδαρές. Καλύτερα να του δίνεις άλλα λαχανικά, που έχουν πολύ περισσότερα καλά συστατικά, όπως το μπρόκολο, το καρότο κτλ. 
Το κεχρί κάνει θαύματα! Τους αρέσει συνήθως τόσο πολύ, που γίνονται αρνάκια   ::

----------


## demis

μη του δινεις καθε μερα μαρουλι.. υπαρχουν ποσα αλλα φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα τα περισσοτερα πουλια τρελενονται για το μηλο, επισεις και λιγο πορτοκαλι που και που. εγω παντως καθε φορα που δινω στα πουλια μου φρεσκια τροφη τα βλεπω να ειναι μες στην ενεργια! να του δινεις πολλες φορες τη μερα τροφη απο το χερι σου αλλα βεβαια παντα θα υπαρχει και στο κλουβι τροφη και νερο οτα νπας να το χαιδευσεις την ωρα που τρωει απο το χερι σου πως αντιδρα????

----------


## panteraz

Δυστυχώς μόνο το μαρούλι τον τρέλανε! Δοκίμασα καρότο, μανταρίνι, μήλο, μπανάνα, γιαούρτι αλλά τίποτα. Μόνο με το μαρούλι τρελαίνεται!

Σήμερα που λέτε πήγα σε δύο Πετ Σοπ που μου είπε ένας φίλος με πμ για να πάρω κεχρί (φαίνεται να του αρέσει πολύ). Στο δεύτερο Πετ Σοπ που πήγα είχε και έναν Κοκατιλ!!! Έπαθα πλάκα... Πανέμορφος τέλειο μέγεθος και όταν έβαζε ο φίλος το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί το Κόκατιλ άνοιγε τα φτερά και έπαιρνε επιθετική στάση! Αλλά ήταν κουκλί. Με νύχια και με δόντια κρατήθηκα να μην τον πάρω (και καλή τιμή)!

Επίσης είχε καμιά 10αριά Μπατζάκια και μάλιστα τα πιο πολλά ήταν μικρούλια!! Το κατάλαβα από τις γραμμές πάνω από το κεφάλι, τα μάτια που ήταν όλο μάυρο, το χρώμα των ρουθουνιών που δεν είχε διαμορφωθεί και το μέγεθος. Εκεί *δεν κρατήθηκα και αγόρασα* ένα κουκλάκι πράσινο-κίτρινο μικράκι για να κάνει παρέα στον Μπάτζι μου. Την ονόμασα Ρέτζι! Η Ρέτζι και ο Μπάτζι.   ::  

Από την πρώτη στιγμή τα έβαλα μαζί και τα πάνε πάρα πολύ καλά. Καθαρίζουν ο ένα το κεφαλάκι του άλλου!

Επίσης αυτό που συνειδητοποίησα είναι ότι ο Μπάτζι είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρος σε μέγεθος!!! Το άλλο το μωρό είναι πιο μεγάλο από αυτόν! Και να φανταστείτε πήρα το πιο μικρό από το Πετ Σοπ. 

Από ότι καταλάβατε είναι πλέον ένας ευτιχισμένος κάτοχος δύο πουλιών και παρολίγο κάτοχος Κόκατιλ...χιχιχι

υ.γ. Όταν τρώει και τον χαιδεύω κάθετε μια χαρά ο Μπάτζι.

----------


## tasrek

Να το χαίρεσαι το καινούργιο σου πουλί αλλά έκανες λάθος που τα έβαλες αμέσως μαζί. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις κρατάμε ένα μήνα σε καραντίνα τα καινούργια πουλιά γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι ασθένειες κουβαλάνε από το pet shop. 
Μην βιαστείς να μου πεις ότι όταν το αγόρασες ήταν μια χαρά και δραστήριο γιατί όπως έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το forum τα πουλιά τείνουν να δείχνουν την ασθένειά τους προς τα τελευταία στάδια της νόσου. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί στην άγρια φύση ένα άλλο πουλί κυνηγός στοχεύει πρώτα στα γέρικα και ασθενικά πουλιά ως τροφή.

Μιας και το αγόρασες σήμερα θα πρότεινα να το βάλεις σε ένα ξεχωριστό κλουβί και μετά τα συστεγάζεις πάλι.

----------


## panteraz

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά θα τα αφήσω έτσι.. Αγχώθηκα λίγο αλλά δεν νομίζω να είμαι τόσο άτυχος και να έχει κάτι...

----------


## Antigoni87

Να σου ζήσει!
Θέλεις να το ρισκάρεις λοιπόν; Η ανυπομονησία μας καμιά φορά μπορεί να βγει σε κακό για τα πουλάκια, αλλά εύχομαι να μη συμβεί στην περίπτωσή σου. Δε θα πάθαιναν κάτι αν έμεναν ξεχωριστά λίγες εβδομάδες, ίσα ίσα που θα σιγουρευόσουν ότι το πουλάκι είναι υγιές. Οι αρρώστιες των πετ σοπ δεν είναι η εξαίρεση αλλά ο κανόνας.
Τελοσπάντων, ας μη γίνει παράδειγμα αυτό σε νέα και πιο άπειρα μέλη, γιατί έχουν παρατηρηθεί πολλές απώλειες και καλό είναι να προσέχουμε για να έχουμε!
Να το χαίρεσαι το νέο φιλαράκι και καλή τύχη.

Φιλικά τα λέμε προφανώς, και με διάθεση να βοηθήσουμε!

----------


## demis

φιλε μου θα σου πω γιατι πρεπει να τα εχεις χορια ενα μηνα!!! παλιοτερα ειχα και γω μπατζυ και μια μερα πηγα στο πετσοπ και ειδα ενα αξιολατρευτο μωρο το οποιο ηταν και ταλαιπωρημενο αλλα φενοταν υγιεστατο και λεω ευκερια το παρω για να εχει παρεα ο δικος μου! το πηρα το μικρο και σε λιγες μερες καταφερα και το εκανα φουλ εξημερωμενο, το εβαλα σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι και ημασταν μια χαρα τον αγαπησα τρελα τον μικρο, μετα απο 2 ευδομαδες μου εμφανισε scaly face μια αρωστια θανατηφορα και κολητικη σε αλλα πουλια.. εψαχνα γιατρο περιπου ενα μηνα δεν εβρισκα εβαζα ιωδιο και φενταν να υποχωρει αλλα δεν γινοταν τιποτα! εγω ανυσυχουσα πολυ το ειχα σαν παιδι μου και παιζαμε ολη μερα! παρολου που ειχε την αρωστια μεγαλωνε συνεχεια αλλα ηταν αδυνατο.. τελικα εμαθα οτι το μικρο το στειλανε στο πετσοπ 2 ευδομαδες πριν απογαλακτιστει πληρως και τοσο καιρο τρεφωταν με ενα 2 σπορους κεχρι τη μερα στο πετσοπ οποτε καταλαβαινεις πως ενα  τετειο πουλι οσο και να ζουσε θα ειχε μονιμα προβληματα υγειας! η ιστοαρια ειναι πολυ μεγαλη αλλα θα σου πω πως σε ενα μηνα το πουλακι πεθανε.. η αρωστια η συγκεκριμενη ειχε υποχωρησει αλλα με τον καιρο η ορεξη του μειωνωτανε και παρουσιασε την τελευταια μερα αιμα εβγαζε απο το στωμα του και εκεινη την περιοδο βρηκα τον γιατρο και ημουν ετοιμος να το παω μερα δευτερα για την αρωστεια το σαββατο ομως στα καλα καθουμενα παρουσιασε αυτο, και πεθανε γρηγορα!  στα λεω αυτα γιατι αν τα ειχα βαλει μαζι τα πουλια μου απο την αρχη τωρα θα παθαινε και το αλλο το ιδιο γι αυτο προσεχε

----------


## alekosbud

Να σου ζησει το νεο μελος!
Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τα χωρισεις τουλαχιστον 2 βδομαδες. Κι εγω οταν ειχα τον Λελε (που τελικα το' σκασε απο το κλουβι) και πηρα τη Λιλη για συντροφια τα χωρισα στην αρχη για να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι υγιης. Ομως την προηγουμενη βδομαδα που πηρα παρεουλα στη Λιλη ενα μικρουλη τους εβαλα μαζι κατ' ευθειαν γιατι τον αγορασα απο το μαγαζι που ειχα παρει τη Λιλη και σκεφτηκα οτι δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα. Αποτελεσμα: ο μικρουλης δυστυχως πεθανε πριν μια βδομαδα απο αγνωστα αιτια κι εγω εκτος απο τη στενοχωρια μου ανησυχουσα και συνεχιζω να ανησυχω λιγο ακομα μην παθει τιποτα και η Λιλη. Γι' αυτο βαλε στην ακρη την ανυπομονησια σου και χωρισε τα. Αλλωστε θα εχετε πολυ χρονο να περνατε ολοι μαζι παρεα!   ::

----------


## Rania

Αντώνη και εγώ το έχω πάθει στα κοκατιλ καταλαβαίνω την λαχτάρα σου να τα δεις μαζί τι να πω; τουλάχιστον βαλτους βιταμίνη για να τονώσεις το ανοσοποιητικό.Να σου ζήσουν  ::

----------


## demis

αλωσδτε αν τα ειχες σε ξεχωριστα κλουβι θα μπορουσες να τα εκπεδευσεις και στο τελος να χεις δυο φουλ εξημερωμενα πουλια!

----------


## alekosbud

Σωστος ο Demis!

----------


## panteraz

Πραγματικά σέβομαι την γνώμη σας για αυτό θα τα βάλω ξεχωριστά για ένα μήνα! Ελπίζω να μην πάθει τίποτα κανένα από αυτά γιατί τα λατρεύω.

Χθες το βράδυ γύρισα σπίτι αργά (τρεις 3) και ο Μπάτζι μου πετούσε σαν τρελός μέσα στο κλουβί. Ελπίζω απλά να τρώμαξε που άνοιξα την πόρτα και τα φώτα και του χάλασα τον ύπνο...   ::

----------


## tasrek

Για να αποφεύγεις να διαταράσσεις τον ύπνο τους μπορείς να σκεπάζεις το κλουβί με ένα σκούρο πανί για να έχουν έναν συνεχή ύπνο που είναι απαραίτητος για την ολοκλήρωση της ανάπαυσής τους και για να αποφύγεις τα άσκοπα στρεσαρίσματα.  :sleep:

----------


## alekosbud

Αντωνη μπραβο! Πραγματικα πηρες την σωστοτερη αποφαση!
Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι για πολλα πολλα χρονια! Βαλε και καμια φωτογραφια της Ρετζι!   ::

----------


## panteraz

Ορίστε μια φώτο της Ρέτζι και μια των κλουβιών όπως είναι τώρα..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


H μήπως να μην τα έχω δίπλα δίπλα;

----------


## demis

ειναι τελειο και ειναι ιδιο με το μπατζακι μου   ::   ::   ::   ετσι ηταν και αυτο καριβως ετσι!!!!! καλυτερα για μια ευδιομαδα να τα χεις σε αλλο δωματιο η εστω να ειναι σε  μακρινη αποσταση ισα ισα να ακουγωντε η να βλεπονται απο πολυ μακρια και επισεις η συμβουλη μου ειναι να απολυμανεις και να καθαρισεις καλα τις ταιστρες και την ποτιστρα του μπατζυ!!!!!

----------


## panteraz

Παιδιά δεν κρατιέμαι, από την παρασκευή που πήρα την Ρέτζι την παρατηρώ συνέχεια αν είναι καλά. 

Από ότι έψαξα στο Ιντερνετ και διάβασα παρατήρησα πως δεν πρέπει να έχει τίποτα το πουλάκι. Το ράμφος της είναι φυσιολογικό, έχει άπειρη ενέργεια, κοιμάται στο ένα πόδι. Τα μόνα αρνητικά που παρατήρησα είναι ότι η ουρά της (πραγματικά πολύ μακριά ουρά) τρέμει. ΌΧι συνέχεια αλλά αν την παρατηρήσω τρέμει. Επίσης είναι αρκετά χοντρή! Όταν φουσκώνει κιόλας είναι Διπλάσια από την Μπάτζι!!!

Επίσης τα ρουθούνια της έχουν χρώμα ελαφρύ μωβ που μπλεδίζει. Παίζει να είναι και αρσενικό;

Α! Επίσης έχω βάλει ένα στικ με φαγητό και το έχει ριμάξει η Ρέτζι! Τίποτα δεν έμεινε σχεδόν! 

Δεν κρατιέμαι θέλω να τα βάλω μαζί! χιχιχι   ::  

Όταν βάζω τα κλουβιά κοντά, και ανοίγω την πόρτα από το κλουβί του Μπάτζι, αυτός κατεβένει, βγαίνει έξω μόνος του και πηγαίνει στο δίπλα κλουβί με την φίλη του. Αλλά δεν τον αφήνω πολύ ούτε να την ακουμπάει. 
 ::

----------


## vagelis76

Αντώνη αυτό που κάνεις δεν είναι καραντίνα σε νέο πουλί,αλλά γνωριμία και με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.Αν έχει κάτι το πουλάκι μπορεί να το μεταδώσει και χωρίς να έρθει σε άμεση επαφή αλλά από τον αέρα.
Αν το νέο πουλάκι όπως λες είναι παχουλό δε χρειάζεται να του βάζεις στικς,συνήθως είναι παχυντικά όλα αυτά.Προτίμησε φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά,καθώς και βραστό αυγό.

Στη φώτο που μας έβαλες βλέπω ένα μπατζάκι όχι και τόσο ζωηρό και σαν να είναι η μια του φτερούγα λίγο πιο χαμηλά από την άλλη,ίσως να χαλαρώνει και να ξεγελιέμαι εγώ.
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις ένα με δύο κλικ τη πατήθρα πιο μακριά από τα κάγκελα για να μην ακουμπάει η ουρά του και τσακίσουν τα φτερά του.

Καλό είναι να έχεις λίγη υπομονή γιατί η πρόληψη και επιφυλακτικότητα(σε νέα πουλιά στο χώρο μας),τις περισσότερς φορές σώζει!

----------


## panteraz

Ρε συ, η φώτο είναι από την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα και είναι καρατρομαγμένο. Αυτό που δεν φαίνεται στην φώτο είναι ότι το ένα πόδι πατάει πάνω στο στικ για αυτό και το βλέπεις να γέρνει. 

Πάντως και πάλι έχεις δίκιο απλά μου άρεσει να βλέπω τον Μπάτζι να βγαίνει μόνος του από το κλουβί. Δεν θα το ξανακάνω. Θα κρατηθώ. Μου μπήκε πάντος μια τρελή ιδέα ότι μπορεί να έχει σκουλίκια για αυτό να είναι φουσκομένη και χοντρούλα οπότε θα πάρω φάρμακο. Έτσι φουσκωμένη ήταν η κοιλίτσα από τον Βούδα (το Pug μου) όταν ήταν μικρός και τελικά είχε σκουληκάκια και με το φάρμακο έγινε περδίκι.

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν λες φάρμακο???Έτσι χωρίς ιατρική γνωμάτευση ή να το δεί κάποιος που να ξέρει 5 πράγματα φάρμακο?Βάλε κόλλα Α4 και δες κουτσουλιές,επίσης παρατήρησε το πουλί και αν κάτι παρουσιάσει πήγαινέ το σε γιατρό(δε ξέρω αν έχεις εκεί που είσαι ή αν μπορείς οικονομικά)αλλά απόφυγε να του δόσεις φάρμακα χωρίς να έχεις σαφής ενδείξεις για κάποια ασθένεια.
Μη κάνεις το λάθος που όλοι μας έχουμε κάνει.....πάμε σε ένα πετ σοπ του λέμε τι έχει το πουλί ή τι νομίζουμε οτι μπορεί να έχει και ο πετ σοπας μας φορτώνει φάρμακα τα οποία έχει στο μαγαζί του και τις περισσότερες φορές δε ξέρει τη χρήση τους.
Δες λίγο την ενότητα του Δημήτρη( [user:12kdaqm0]jk21[/user:12kdaqm0])  με τα βότανα μήπως και με κάποιο παρασκεύασμα που φτιάχνει μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. 
Πραγματικά στα λέω μέσα από τη καρδιά μου όλα τα παραπάνω και χωρίς καμία πρόθεση να σου κάνω τον έξυπνο και γνώστη.Από ασθένειες δε γνωρίζω τίποτα,αλλά επειδή έχω κάνει το λάθος παλιότερα να δώσω φάρμακα που μου πούλησαν και στο τέλος μόνο κακό έκανα.
Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί τίποτα και σύντομα να χαίρεσαι το ζευγαράκι σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## alekosbud

Αντωνη μην εχεις ως μπουσουλα τα σκουληκακια που εχουν (απο τη γεννα τους πολλες φορες) τα κουταβακια. Το οτι ο Βουδας ειχε καποια στιγμη σκουληκια και του εκανες την αποπαρασιτωση δεν σημαινει οτι εχει κι η Ρετζι σκουληκακια. Απλως μπορεινα μη σας εχει συνηθισει καλα ακομα. Κι εμενα η ουρα της Λιλης τρεμει λιγο καμια φορα αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι ευδιαθετη ακριβως οπως η Ρετζι. Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να την πας σε ενα πτηνιατρο και αν δεν μπορεις κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο Βαγγελης με την κολλα Α4 και ανεβασε τη φωτογραφια να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες. Οι φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες πρεπει να ειναι απο εξω ασπρες και στο κεντρο μαυρες ή το αντιστροφο (αυτο το τελευταιο δεν το ξερω με σιγουρια). Και τελος αφου εχεις καποιες υποψιες για την υγεια της Ρετζι κρατησου και μην τους εχεις πολυ κοντα ουτε στο ιδιο κλουβι. Ενας μηνας ειναι, θα περασει..

----------


## panteraz

Βρε παιδιά, φάρμακο εννοώ τις προληπτικές σταγόνες που δίνουν στα πουλάκια 1 φορά κάθε 2 μήνες με το νερό τους. Φίλος κτηνιατρός μου είπε για το Wormix και μια φίλη από εδώ ένα άλλο. Σιγά μην έδεινα ότι ναναι στο πουλάκι!
 ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ποιες ειναι αυτες οι προληπτικες σταγονες?Γιατι εγω δεν τις εχω ξανακουσει...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panteraz

> Ποιες ειναι αυτες οι προληπτικες σταγονες?Γιατι εγω δεν τις εχω ξανακουσει...


Teniazine λέγεται.

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2010/01/15/%CF%8 ... B1-%CE%BA/

----------


## panteraz

Παιδιά καταρχήν να σας πω πως πλέον μετά από μια βδομάδα δεν άντεξα και τα έβαλα μαζί. Είναι πολύ πιο χαρούμενα έτσι και ξέρω ότι ίσως έκανα χαζομάρα αλλά δεν άντεχα να τα βλέπω να "θέλονται" τόσο. 

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής. 

Γύρισα πριν λίγο σπίτι (έλειπα περίπου 7 ώρες) και βρήκα γύρω από το κλουβί 5-6 πουπουλάκια πολύ μικρά μπλε χρώματος (του Μπάτζι δηλαδή) και δύο μεγάλα φτερά (με λίγο μπλε πάλι). Είναι φυσιολογικό; Αλλάζει φτερά; Η τίποτα άλλο;

υ.γ. Επίσης βρήκα αρκετά πουπουλάκια (2-3) από το κεφάλι του με άσπρο-μαύρο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ναι, περνάει πτερόρροια μάλλον το πουλάκι. Αλλά πλέον μπορείς να ανοίγεις νέο θέμα για κάθε απορία ή θέμα που προκύπτει, για να μη χανόμαστε! Ήδη έχει ξεφύγει αρκετά  ::

----------


## alekosbud

Πως τα παει το ζευγαρακι? Παρατηρησες τιποτα περιεργο (οσον αφορα την υγεια τους).

----------


## panteraz

Φτου φτου μην το ματιάξω τα πάνε τέλεια!!! Είναι απίστευτα αγαπημένα και όλο κάνουν φωνούλες όμορφες. Φαίνονται υγιέστατα, χοροπηδάνε και τραγουδάνε συνέχεια, το φτέρωμα τους είναι τέλειο, οι κουτσουλίτσες του φυσιολογικότατες και γενικά όλα κάλα...

Μόνο κάτι δεν πάει καλά.   ::  Η σχέση τους μαζί μου. ότι βήμα εξημέρωσης είχα κάνει χάθηκε από τότε που είναι μαζί.  

Τα φτεράκια τους είνια πλέον κομμένα αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Ο Μπάτζι όταν βγαίνει από το κλουβί και προσπαθεί να πετάξει μόνο με το χέρι μου μπορεί να ανέβει πίσω στο κλουβί αλλά και μόνο τότε κάθετε στο χέρι μου. Η Ρέτζι (αν είναι θυληκιά!) δεν κάθετε για κανέναν λόγο. 

Τους πήρα μια παιδική χαρά και περιμένω να έρθει.. Αλλά δεν με αγαπάνεεεε!!! μπουυυ!!!   ::

----------


## zemix

τα πουλάκια σου και μόνο που τα έπιασε ο φίλος που τους έκοψε τα φτεράκια αγρίεψαν! εγώ δυστυχώς χρειάστηκε να πιάσω τον ένα μικρό μου για να τον βάλω σε καραντίνα λόγω κάποιων υποψών που έίχα, και τώρα τρομάζει και μόνο που πλησιάζω στο κλουβί! άντε πάλι απ'την αρχή!
καλή υπομονή....

----------


## panteraz

Πωπω!!! Όσο πάει όλα και πιο μπλε γίνεται το μουσουδάκι της/του Ρέτζι!!!!

Πλέον είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι αρσενικός!!!!!!!!

Δεν θα κάνουν πουλάκια!!! μπου!!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## panteraz

Παιδιά είναι σίγουρο πλέον ότι η Ρέτζι (πράσινο) τελικά είναι Ο Ρέτζι ε;   :sad:  

Δεν θα μου κάνουν πουλάκια...   ::

----------


## demis

ενταξει μη κανεις ετσι σημασια εχει πως εχεις δυο υπεροχα φυλαρακια και υγιεστατα! μπορεις στο μελον να παρεις ενα η 2 θυλικα για τα πουλακια σου και να τα κανεις ζευγαρι

----------


## Τουλα

Eιναι πανέμορφα. Και επίσης σημαντικό ότι τα πάνε καλά. Να τα χαίρεσαι και να τους μιλάς. Εγώ έχω ένα μπάτζι σαν τον Μπάτζι σου είναι 5-6 μηνών και μιλάει. Είναι πανέξυπνα. Να τους μιλάς και να επαναλαμβάνεις τις ίδιες λέξεις καθημερινά και θα δεις... Εμένα δεν βάζει γλώσσα μέσα του.

----------


## andreas142

πολύ ωαραίο πουλάκι είχα και εγώ ένα πριν χρόνια ! ήταν πολύ ήμερο έρχοταν και έτρωγε απο το χέρι μου

----------


## panteraz

γεια σας παιδιά! μετά από καιρό είπα να μπω να πω ένα γεια και να σας ενημερώσω ότι τα πουλάκια μου υγιέστατα (φτου φτου!) και κουκλάκια!!! :d

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο... πολυ καλα εκανες!!!!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

καμμια φωτογραφια θα μας χαρισεις?

----------


## Εφη

γλυκύτατα!!!να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## panteraz

Ορίστε και μερικές φώτος: 



Μόνο να μπορούσατε να δείτε με τι χαρά κάνουν μπάνιο όταν τα βάζω!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πολυ ομορφα.....Μπραβο σου

----------

